# [SOLVED] gta iv XNetStartup failed



## thelastdan

Hi , I am trying to run GTA IV, but an error keeps popping up saying *GTA IV fatal error: xnetstartup failed*, [ then something like reboot system and/or reinstall gta] . Anyway i actually did re install the game:upset: but you know the same thing happened, might as well have saved my time by not reinstalling

SO regarding my pc components, 

asus m2n-sli deluxe motherboard
AMD 6000+ 3.0gh x64 dualcore
4 gb 6200pc (kingston i think)
asus eah hd 4870 1 gb 
psu 700 w toughpower
windows XP x64 sp2
Updated driveres [ as far as i'm concerned i'm doing pretty good for requirements]

I just found out that there is a patch for this game, so i'm gonna install that asap [like today]

OK so right now i am going to re install netframe 2.0 [x64] and i don't know if that is actually the case... but it's the only thing i know that has net in its name. lol

Now as far as other forums i looked through, some people said something about xlive or some such ****, but to be quite honest it made no sense as none of the ones i read came to any logical solution [ jesus you'd think that using pc you wouldn't hear about xbox live]


----------



## koala

*Re: gta iv XNetStartup failed*

The back of the DVD case says you need to have Games For Windows Live installed. It will autoupdate the first time you run it, then the error should disappear. The game won't run without Live.

You also need Rockstar Social Club, DirectX and .NET Framework. And make sure GTA4 is patched from the official site - *http://www.rockstargames.com/support/IV/PC/patch/index.html*

The GTA4 forums are full of people with your problem. Updating the system files, graphics drivers, game patch and Windows Live are the most common solutions.


----------



## thelastdan

*Re: gta iv XNetStartup failed*

OK i did forget to mention one stupid problem i have, i don't have internet at home... yeah i know sad, but yeah so any updating i have to do is via other computers , and flash drives and burnt cd's. So i found the official patch and will install it today [ i'll update what happens as soon as i can]

Now installing those components such as gta club etc. goes without saying... they install automatically, all i gotta do is click yes [ besides i'm playing fallout 3 which also has that live thing] anyway so all the side components are indeed installed. 

SO thanks for you info koala, much appreciated.

NOW MY NEXT QUESTION IS : Asides from the official GTA IV Patch which i downloaded from there official site, is there anything else i need to update from the game itself. 

I have updated video drivers [ for my card there are only three to choose from], but again is there Something THAT IS LESS OBVIOUS that i need to know off ? [for example I only recently installed netframe 2.0 to run CCC, 'cause i didn't know about it].

Ok thank you Guys and again Thank you koala for such a prompt reply.


----------



## koala

*Re: gta iv XNetStartup failed*

There's only been one patch released. That's the one I have installed and it fixed a couple of errors I was getting.

Have you downloaded and run the Offline Installer from SecuROM?
*GTAIVPC_OfflineInstaller.zip*

The MS .NET Framework is up to version 3.5 now. I'm not sure about XP64 though, maybe there's a newer version for that. But usually as long as you have version 2.0 installed, that's enough for minimum .NET requirements.


----------



## thelastdan

*Re: gta iv XNetStartup failed*

OK i just found out that there is a framework net 3.5 [ christ i'm behind, i thought 2.0 was new], i will attempt to install that theeeeeen i will update this thread and hopefully this will be the last post from me regarding this. I do so love [SOLVED] threads.


----------



## Tiber Septim

*Re: gta iv XNetStartup failed*

There is also an update for Games For Windows Live which you have to get after installing.
Also, make sure you have SP3 for XP.


----------



## thelastdan

*Re: gta iv XNetStartup failed*

OK i'm back with a positive outcome. First the netframe was not properly installed and i repaired the install, second i applied the patch [official] and the game worked. Great stuff Thanks guys, the game runs but it's kinda choppy so i think i have to empty my harddrive and reconfigure a few things, but all in all it works and no flaws so far.


----------



## koala

Thanks for posting back with your solution. :smile:


----------



## ihos

What do i have to do and install net framework? Please....
thanks.


----------



## thelastdan

ihos said:


> What do i have to do and install net framework? Please....
> thanks.


What i did was this: Installed the game. Then installed the official patch for the game, i have 1.01 but there is a newer one 1.02. 1.01 is vital if you want to get the game to work. I would not recommend 1.02 if you are cracking the game, i.e. replacing the original .exe with a cracked virsion. I didn't bother updating to 1.02. Regardless what you decide, just find the patch online download it and install the patch after you've installed the game.

Ok theeen, don't start the game yet. 

Installed net framework 2.0 ( at least). i run xp x64 so it only has the 2.0 at the moment, but i think there is already a 3.5 for the 32 bit windows. Where to find it, easy, go to microsoft and go to the download section.... or just search it on microsoft.com for whatever system you have ( xp, vista). Once you properly install that. then it should work.

I probably don;t need to mention that if for some odd reason rockstar cluband windows live were not installed with the game, then they must be otherwise the game won't work.

Again if you are cracking the game, you are on your own... i dont't know what you are using, you have to follow their instructions after doing everything i typed out here.

Warning though, this game is soooooo needy, like a spoiled hot, big tittied wife. IT will lag to death on high settings... and not graphic settings like quality, nooo that's ok if you have a good card. No i mean more on like vision distance and traffic density and other cpu spawned *****. I play it on a moderately tolerably level. Settings for graphics are all high (like i said if you have a good card it won't affect the game performance much) but my view distance is 20-25, shadows are off or on 1, and traffic densisty is moderately mediocre.


----------



## DarkForceX

I got the same issue with Windows 7 RTM 7600, there is a Net Framework 3.5 Sp1 Beta for the Windows 7 and its 1,27 gb so it have to resolve the problem, i have faced this problem after i losed my GTA 4 DVD Disc and i have downloaded the game from MegaUpload, but i still got my serial so i dont care about the disk. well after i installed the game from the harddrive i faced the same problem as THELASTDAN, i will keep u up to date with whats happening.. 

Greats


----------

